# OT: Carmelo denying the pot was his



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Caremelo caught with pot at the airport. Is it his? 

:reporter:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Quick someone help please......What negative term rhymes with Nuggetts.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

So, tell me, does your typical marijuana user forget where he placed his stash, or does he guard it jealously? Seems odd to me that this so-called friend would put his pot in Anthony's bag and then forget about it. 

And why is it that when dope-heads get caught, they always say the stuff belongs to someone else?

The whole thing smells fishy, if you ask me.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

"Jail Nuggets" just doesn't quite have the same ring to it...

PBF


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

He should just admit that it was his...:yes: Be proud that he smokes instead of hiding it or blaming someone else...It's not like people die from pot use..It really is a wonderful thing to some people...No worse than that Beer you drink while watching the game...

If any of you are on any kind of prescription narcotics for pain or depression...Consider yourselves dope heads too..:yes:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Trade Him :laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

remember, the Nuggets are the Nuggets, as the Trail Blazers are the Trail Blazers


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Quick someone help please......What negative term rhymes with Nuggetts.


The Denver "nuggets" ?

 did you not see what I just wrote?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Look at the different spin on a similar incident as Damon... and look how everyone rushes to his defense. Quite different when an NBA golden child messes up isn't it.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> Quite different when an NBA golden child messes up isn't it.


Yep


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> "Jail Nuggets" just doesn't quite have the same ring to it...


No, but "Butt ..." er, uh, forget it.

Dan


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow someone actually as dumb as damon...never thought I would see that

leave your weed at home


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wonder how hard it was to find a patsy to eat the $100 fine? 

"hey, buddy, give I will pay you ten minutes of my basketball salary if you make this go away for me." hell, I'd do it. 

frankly, I don't really see why people care about this stuff.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> Look at the different spin on a similar incident as Damon... and look how everyone rushes to his defense. Quite different when an NBA golden child messes up isn't it.


Not that I really care about this sort of offense (as long as whoever is using isn't driving it earns a... whatever), but Damon's similar offense was his 3rd bust over a short period. That he wrapped it in tin foil and tried to pass through a metal detector showed a comical level of stupidity that probably gave the story as much legs as anything. JMO

STOMP


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Nuggets 
:laugh: 

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> -Pop


 Apparently I wasn't clear enough this time, or the last time the Nuggets name references came up.

In the future, if we don't want fans calling the trail blazers "Jail Blazers", we can not call teams the "thuggets" or the "fakers" "queens" or anything else like that. That is not being polite, that is a RULE.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

It's Gestapo time!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently I wasn't clear enough this time, or the last time the Nuggets name references came up.
> ...


So let me get this straight, no name calling or peeing in the sandbox? 

Your right Hap and I am going to make an effort not to watch that TV show "The Biggest Loser" either, it's just wrong. :grinning:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> It's Gestapo time!


do you understand how foolish you look now?

to compare us mods telling people not to call the teams by any other name then their own names, to "gestapo" is in no way something that a normal person would try to compare, or associate it with. 

I suggest you read up on the gestapo, and maybe then you'll realize just how foolish you are.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Apologies for violating the rules - I wasn't aware of that rule.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Apologies for violating the rules - I wasn't aware of that rule.
> 
> -Pop


thanks


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> do you understand how foolish you look now?
> 
> to compare us mods telling people not to call the teams by any other name then their own names, to "gestapo" is in no way something that a normal person would try to compare, or associate it with.
> ...


:clap:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wasn't aware of the rule HAP. Won't happen again. Sadly though it appears that some of the other teams in this forum don't have the same rules. It's sad we can't fire back is all.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I wasn't aware of the rule HAP. Won't happen again. Sadly though it appears that some of the other teams in this forum don't have the same rules. It's sad we can't fire back is all.


here are guidelines 



> Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. *Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams*, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> here are guidelines



Cool, like I said it won't happen with me again.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Enforcement of a rule such as that is over-zealous in my opinion.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Enforcement of a rule such as that is over-zealous in my opinion.


feel free to write up a proposal that changes said rules that you feel are over zealous, and send them to one of the following people:

TomBoerwinkle#1  

TheRifleman
truebluefan 

Gym Rat 

BCH

You can go ahead and write each one of them complaining that you feel the rule about making fun of another teams name (and maybe others?) is a rule you think is being enforeced over zealously. So you can either tell them to have me removed as a mod, or to remove the rule itself.

Either that, or you can accept that it's part of the guideles that you AGREED to when you signed up, and get over it. Also realize that of the rules that the 3 of us mods here have lee-way on, you can live without being able to call another team a mocking nickname.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Agree with Hap.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> feel free to write up a proposal that changes said rules that you feel are over zealous, and send them to one of the following people:
> ...



Nah, too much work. I prefer to offer my observations in the threads.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Agree with Hap.


yes, you must all agree with me, or I will unleash the mighty Megatron on you!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, too much work. I prefer to offer my observations in the threads.


than don't expect any sympathy from mods or admins.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> than don't expect any sympathy from mods or admins.


Does this meant hat since he is disregarding they site policies I can edit him at will now?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Does this meant hat since he is disregarding they site policies I can edit him at will now?


*You wouldn't dare!* 

I can't believe I won't get any sympathy now! I am such a sympathetic figure...


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Is it OK to say... Wholly Khryapa!

:laugh: 

How the heck is his name pronounced anyway? That would be too cool to hear Wheeler shouting that one out.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> but Damon's similar offense was his 3rd bust over a short period. That he wrapped it in tin foil and tried to pass through a metal detector showed a comical level of stupidity that probably gave the story as much legs as anything. JMO
> 
> STOMP


Hey stomp check this out...http://www.alertmetalguard.com/Default.asp?ID=7:yes:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Hey stomp check this out...


bored at work again? Lucky us, that seems to be most every day... 

if you want to claim that Damon is a smart guy for failing to follow the correct way to smuggle an Oz+ on a flight to Bourbon Street, further putting his career and public image at risk (he used to have endorsements), be my guest. I think he probably could have scored easily enough as a multimillionaire in the town like New Orleans, but bright boy thought it would be better to risk federal criminal status. The sports nation laughed as one for weeks while most Blazer fans were upset, disgusted, just sick of the same ol' bleep... am I reading your post right that you were proud of your boy?

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Did you look at the link? I was just showing you that criminals do use aluminum foil to get past metal detectors....Comical level of stupidity? I think you would be surprised at what gets passed those things, using aluminum..


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Did you look at the link? I was just showing you that criminals do use aluminum foil to get past metal detectors....Comical level of stupidity?


I looked at it for a few moments. Perhaps it's not funny to you, but it seems pretty dumb trying to get metal through a metal detector... according to the reports at the time thats what alerted security... and I'm sure that was the punchline of the jokes on Leno et all for weeks.



> I think you would be surprised at what gets *passed* those things, using aluminum..


past? because if Damon was trying to pass aluminum, well I'd find that... ummmm, that would be something.

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh man, you called me on a spelling error :laugh: My wife was nagging in my ear to come to the dinner table while I was typing that..:twave: Oh man I feel so stupid.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

only to make a joke, glad you found it funny. I'm a bit dyslexic, so spelling is something I battle with.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

before this starts turning into a personal thing, (from either side) please take it to PM's, so the rest of us..well, namely me...don't have to deal with it.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Wah? Perhaps I was mistaken, but I thought BR and I were finding some common ground/sharing a laugh... I don't forsee any bru-ha coming on. 

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah that was pretty funny.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> past? because if Damon was trying to pass aluminum, well I'd find that... ummmm, that would be something.
> 
> STOMP


Industrial Strength ExLax required.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Food for thought:

How to Tell if Someone is Lying 



> How To Spot a Liar:
> 
> 1. No eye contact. His eyes will look away.














> How To Spot a Liar:
> 
> 4. Hands on the face, especially the mouth. They are "covering" the lie.












-Pop


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I've got my hand on my face while reading this, and as far as I can tell, am not making eye contact with anyone...

Dan


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*a little OT:*

i was just reading URL=http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/preview2004/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1912016]this[/URL] and i was wondering about the other problems like the "scuffle" in a night club as noted in this quote


> That's because this incident, no matter who's at fault, tainted Anthony's name for at least the third time since the end of last season. Before the many Car-mellow jokes in circulation began, there were repeated clashes with Olympic coach Larry Brown in July and August, followed by a New York nightclub scuffle in September. The 6-foot-8, 240-pound manchild, as a result, has been increasingly labeled as a problem child.


 does any one have any more info on this? why has this incident not been over blown?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

That's one "problem child" I wouldn't mind having on my team. Look, I've always thought that all of the press the Blazers get for smoking weed is overated. A lot of guys in the NBA smoke, it's no secret. The Blazers have just been cursed with guys who were dumb enough to get caught doing it. Carmello will bounce back fine from this. He's just too good a player not to.


----------

